# www.TimesharePoints4Less.com



## sweetbir (Feb 6, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about this ebay seller. It looks like a good way to get a cheap points account with RCI

I like the idea of turning my SAs into points.

Can you tell me the "cons" of the idea>

TIA,

Heidi


----------

